# neos halo red dot



## vadersi (May 16, 2007)

Is there a big difference in the the inexpensive ones and more expensive ones.. I just bought my neos and love it but was looking into a halo. What would you say about these that I found. The gun is just for fun so I do not need anything crazy 
thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/NCSTAR-RED-DOT-...ryZ31714QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Holographic-4-T...oryZ7307QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-8-20mm-Hologr...oryZ7307QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been looking at holos for my Buck Mark Target Build, but all in the $200 range. I think with most gun-related products, you get what you pay for, unless you're buying a "custom" product (ie lotsa money for a signature).

That said, I just busted out $30 for a Simmons Red-Dot 30MM 1X scope from MidwayUSA. Eventually, the gun will carry a C-More. The vast majority of the pros are shooting C-More holos, and few are getting sponsored (paid) to do so.

If the gun is for fun, why pay $200... but if you want performance, durability, adjustability, etc...

Also, watch out. One of the scopes was a 1 MOA model. That dot is TINY, and will be very hard to pick up. 4MOA-8MOA is standard for competition.

Jeff


----------



## hopper810 (Jan 30, 2007)

i haven't heard or read much good about nc star products. do you have a gun shop close to where you live? if so you could check and see what they may have and see which one you like and can afford. you can also get a bsa red dot at your local wally-world just to see if you like shooting with a dot. i have two differnt types a regular 30mm red dot and a reflex dot. i started with the bsa from wally to see what i thought of them(now won't shoot without one).if you don't like it take it back so no money down the drain. maybe this help's you some.:smt023 oops allmost forgot which ever one you get make sure it fits a weaver rail.some dots have a base that fits a grooved base your neos has a weaver rail.


----------

